# meeting site available warrington cheshire



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

hi all any group looking for a meet can go to hollins park country club we have just had country and westeren meet lasting a week, we have elsan point,water,and hook up for charging only,we are club with hard standing and grass, good bar,dance floor,snooker, just off jct 9 m62 if any group or individuals would like to stopover, or rally just contact jeff on 01925634819 or 07709127655 we have a new year country and westeren night all welcome stop over available


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Garcat

Have they got an e.mail addy and any idea of what they charge for rallies per night?

Jacquie


----------



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

*warrington rally site*

not yet but on list to do, jeff did not charge country and western group, as they used club bar and cafe and in this day and age getting people in any bar is a bonus they had there own entertainment in the club, and have re booked for next year plus odd weekends 
cheers garry any queries ring jeff sutton at club


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Garcat, 

Thats the old Winwick Hospital Social Club. 

If so this has to be one of the easiest venues for motorhomers to get to. Spitting distance off the M62 and about 1 mile of dual carriageway from the M6

We are just down the road


----------



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

hi website for warrington club is hollinsparkcountryclub it shows plcs of previous meets 
cheers garry


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers, have been and spoke to Jeff, sent info to LadyJ


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

As I live very close to this venue my ears pricked up immediately.
Not only would it make and ideal spot for a rally it would also make an excellent spot for a British style Aire/Stellplatz with an excellent park and ride service into Warrington from across the road at B&Q. As can be seen below it's already being talked about in the world of road haulage as a new truck. Not sure how it would pan out for regular overnight stops at the weekend, as they hold several massive carboot sales on a Sunday.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...3.424367,-2.598084&spn=0.004641,0.013894&z=17

"A NEW TRUCK STOP HAS OPENED IN WARRINGTON, CHESHIRE. JCT 9 OFF M62 OPP B&Q, OR JCT 22 M6 TAKE A49 TO WARRINGTON, OPPP B&Q. AT HOLLINS PARK COUNTRY CLUB. THIS IS ALSO A SOCIAL CLUB WITH NEW CAFE, OUTSIDE TOILETS AND SOON TO BE SHOWER. GREAT FOOD, GOOD PINT IN CLUB AND GREAT STAFF, EVERY NIGHT DIFFERENT ACTIVITIES IN CLUB, BINGO, AUCTION, DARTS, SNOOKER ETC CALL JEFF TO CONFIRM 07709 127655 GREAT BREAKFAST,LUNCH OR EVENING MEAL"


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The club was formally the social club for the old Winwick Hospital, however it is now out of NHS and they have to raise their own funding. The idea of of using for rallies etc is really to get people in and spend money so the club can exist. ie: bar and food. The bar prices are ok and the breakfast price is very good for what you get (according to Jeff)

For any locals it isnt the big car boot site immediately on the left as you turn off Winwick.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Cheers, have been and spoke to Jeff, sent info to LadyJ


Not received anything Roger!!! where you sent it :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Garcat,
I am Warrington based too and have an Autotrail Cheyanne. Interested to know about Hollins Park Country Club. I am looking for a potential venue to hold a meet and entertainment in March with a realy good Elvis Show, so the club house may be just what we are after. I will get in touch with Jeff. Thanks for the info.
Steve [Elvis1709]


----------

